# Independently minded machine



## hiccup (Apr 11, 2020)

Good morning from a new member.

I have a Sage Barrista Touch which I've used for three months with no problems. I've trained it to produce the coffee we like but recently it has, on a couole of occasions, started functions when idle - frothing (twice) and grinding.

Has anyone else had the same problem?


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

When you say function when idle, are you saying it will just start grinding coffee and steaming on its own. If so i would give sage a quick call/email and explain to them what its doing.....


----------



## hiccup (Apr 11, 2020)

Thanks for your reply. That's exactly what it's doing and I was going to contact Sage after Easter but I just wondered if anyone else had the same problem.

I don't expect too much to help will be forthcoming in the current climate.


----------

